
The Theatre Organ Home Page - oftenwrong
http://theatreorgans.com/index.html
======
DrScump
Surprisingly to me, they include details on the organ that use to be in the
Melody Inn in Los Altos, my dad's favorite place to take us for pizza when I
was a kid.

[http://www.theatreorgans.com/florida/ellenton/](http://www.theatreorgans.com/florida/ellenton/)

